# Şayet/Eğer yarın hava güneşli olursa



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese
Aşağıdaki cümlelerin arasında herhangi bir fark var mı?

1) *Eğer *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversitesine yüyüyerek gideceğim.
2) *Şayet *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversitesine yüyüyerek gideceğim.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## shafaq

Maalesef... Yok...


----------



## Şafak

shafaq said:


> Maalesef... Yok...


O halde "maalesef" neden dedin?


----------



## Rallino

Just to add: _üniversitesine_ means "to his university". Was that intended? If you just wanted to say "to the university", then _üniversiteye_ is enough.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Merhaba herkese
> Aşağıdaki cümlelerin arasında herhangi bir fark var mı?
> 
> 1) *Eğer *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversitesine yüyüyerek gideceğim.
> 2) *Şayet *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversitesine yüyüyerek gideceğim.
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkürler.



1) *Eğer *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
2) *Şayet *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim. 

There were a few spelling mistakes in the phrases. I corrected them. 
These phrases have the same meaning. However, "Eğer" sounds better to me.


----------



## Şafak

Cagsak said:


> 1) *Eğer *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
> 2) *Şayet *yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
> 
> There were a few spelling mistakes in the phrases. I corrected them.
> These phrases have the same meaning. However, "Eğer" sounds better to me.


Çok teşekkür ederim. Kısacası hem 'eğer' hem de 'şayet' Türkiye'de sık sık kullanılıyor. Doğru mu?


----------



## Rallino

İkisi de kullanılıyor ama "eğer"i daha sık duyarsın.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim. Kısacası hem 'eğer' hem de 'şayet' Türkiye'de sık sık kullanılıyor. Doğru mu?


Rica ederim. Evet, her ikisi de genellikle aynı anlamda kullanılıyor ama "Eğer" daha yaygın kullanılıyor.


----------



## shafaq

Jennifer Weiss said:


> O halde "maalesef" neden dedin?


"Yok"lara üzülürüz genel olarak... "Var"lara ise seviniriz de ondan...  
Yani sadece şaka idi.


----------



## elroy

I was only ever taught "eğer" and ∅ (nothing at all); this is the first time I've heard "şayet."  How do the three versions rank in terms of frequency?

_Eğer yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
Yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
Şayet yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim._


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> I was only ever taught "eğer" and ∅ (nothing at all); this is the first time I've heard "şayet."  How do the three versions rank in terms of frequency?
> 
> _Eğer yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
> Yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim.
> Şayet yarın hava güneşli olursa üniversiteye yürüyerek gideceğim._



As far as I know, “eğer” is often omitted unless the sentence is too long and you need to show it’s a conditional sentence. That’s why the most frequent version is without anything. In my experience, people usually say “eğer” instead of “şayet” but I see the latter in books and it usually introduces a “bad” conditional clause. 
For example, 
1) (Eğer) yarın hava güneşli olursa okula yürüyerek gideceğim.
2) (Şayet) yarın hava yağmurlu olursa otobüsle gideceğim.


----------



## Rallino

I concur with JW. Eğer = Şayet, both are omittable any time.


----------



## elroy

Would you say that ∅ is the most common, followed by “eğer” and then “şayet”?


----------



## Rallino

I'm not sure if  ∅  is more common. They may be equally used. Şayet is a rarity.


----------



## Şafak

If my memory and fake Turkish skills serve me correcty, you can also say "*Yarın hava güneşli olacak mı, okula yürüyerek gideceğim*". The laziest way of saying this but I think it works.


----------



## Rallino

We wouldn't say that. Are you perhaps confusing it with _hava güneşli oldu mu okula yürüyerek giderdim _? That could work for the past events.

Sometimes we use _ X-di mi_ referring to a future event, but it's rather translated as "once", then.
_Eve geldin mi beni arayacaksın_ - You're going to call me once you're at home. (as soon as you're at home).


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> We wouldn't say that. Are you perhaps confusing it with _hava güneşli oldu mu okula yürüyerek giderdim _? That could work for the past events.
> 
> Sometimes we use _ X-di mi_ referring to a future event, but it's rather translated as "once", then.
> _Eve geldin mi beni arayacaksın_ - You're going to call me once you're at home. (as soon as you're at home).



Ah I guess. I've heard something of sorts. I just tried to reproduce it in my scuffed Turkish.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> If my memory and fake Turkish skills serve me correcty, you can also say "*Yarın hava güneşli olacak mı, okula yürüyerek gideceğim*". The laziest way of saying this but I think it works.


You may say "*Yarın hava güneşli olursa, okula yürüyerek gideceğim*".
You don't have to put "Eğer" or "Şayet" in the phrase when the verb has -se/-sa suffixes.


----------



## Şafak

Cagsak said:


> You may say "*Yarın hava güneşli olursa, okula yürüyerek gideceğim*".
> You don't have to put "Eğer" or "Şayet" in the phrase when the verb has -se/-sa suffixes.


11. mesajda ben de aynen öyle söyledim.


----------



## Cagsak

Jennifer Weiss said:


> 11. mesajda ben de aynen öyle söyledim.


Sorry, I didn't notice 
I was trying to guess what you meant by saying "*Yarın hava güneşli olacak mı, okula yürüyerek gideceğim*". 
Maybe you were looking for this one "Hava güneşli oldu mu, okula yürüyerek giderim."?


----------

